# Home made gym equipment



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol I came across this pic and wanted to see if anyone here has made there own systems.  Post up guys


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 19, 2012)

Cambered bar


----------



## Georgia (Nov 19, 2012)

What you use that for BW?


----------



## PFM (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Cambered bar



I didn't know black people can weld.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

I took 2 pieces of masons scafold frames put them in a V welded them together and welded pegs to the outer legs (beefed up legs as well) I do my dips in the back of it close to the V.  Squats in the back of the V, and bench on the peggs on the outer V.  I have a rope and wheel I got from a roofer friend and do my lats and tri's with that.  Dont have pictures, and its not pretty but Ive done it like this for a while. All my weights are over age 20 it all sits outside.  Crude is better for me.  I love it.  No gym bullshit, just me my sons and a radio.

Its cool to lift outside as well regardless of weather.  Its all under an aluminum carport/shed to keep snow and rain off us.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 19, 2012)

Georgia said:


> What you use that for BW?



Squats, good mornings.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Lol I came across this pic and wanted to see if anyone here has made there own systems.  Post up guys



LOL... "You Might Be A Redneck If ... " lol I had a buddy that had the rest of that setup... he had an axle with two five gallon buckets on the ends full of dried sheetrock mud... lol shit was heavy too.... and stunk like old grease... hey, props for desire and dedication... lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice looking Cambered bar bro. Those fuckers are NOT cheap!!

Excellent,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> I took 2 pieces of masons scafold frames put them in a V welded them together and welded pegs to the outer legs (beefed up legs as well) I do my dips in the back of it close to the V.  Squats in the back of the V, and bench on the peggs on the outer V.  I have a rope and wheel I got from a roofer friend and do my lats and tri's with that.  Dont have pictures, and its not pretty but Ive done it like this for a while. All my weights are over age 20 it all sits outside.  Crude is better for me.  I love it.  No gym bullshit, just me my sons and a radio.
> 
> Its cool to lift outside as well regardless of weather.  Its all under an aluminum carport/shed to keep snow and rain off us.




I get the feeling that if I ever need to kick someone's ass (again), I want you and PFM standing behind me.... just in case I have lost a step...lol...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a cousin who did some prison time and when he came home he still fills up 50 gallon trash bags with water and uses them like dumbells. It's funny as shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I get the feeling that if I ever need to kick someone's ass (again), I want you and PFM standing behind me.... just in case I have lost a step...lol...
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Ill go get the car for you guys. I can drive like a MF.  No in all seriousness, if you have to defend yourself you may not be in a climate controled enviornment, might as well push yourself in all types of weather/elements.  Keeps the muscles guessing too.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 19, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> I have a cousin who did some prison time and when he came home he still fills up 50 gallon trash bags with water and uses them like dumbells. It's funny as shit.



My Dad had to do hard time and really is the inspriation behind the routine and its effects on the body.  Guys that have been locked up are a very good source for knowledge on things like this.  Bottom line if you want to work out youll find a way.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 19, 2012)

For sure. I just tell him bro uv been out for years it's ok to get some dumbells.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 23, 2012)

Four look at this guy


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 23, 2012)

Well like I've heard in the past "Necessity is the Mother of all invention"


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 23, 2012)

This is awesome, Im building that squat rack


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 23, 2012)

i thought this was going to be a serious thread.  you mean "red neck gyms?"

had one in georgia while in the military over at a buddies house.  what we didn't have with weights, we'd make due with other things.  didn't have a bench press, so we did pushups instead.  except we'd load cinderblocks on our shoulders to increase weight.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 23, 2012)

Need to take welding lessons after this, those tires are straight outta the eastern block though


----------



## St0ked (Nov 23, 2012)

I built this, it works pretty good!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 24, 2012)

Stoked your awesome, Beautiful home, Cadillac MPV in garage and a wooden  home made squat rack. Im inspired man.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 24, 2012)

there is a site.. I can't remember the url at the moment, but he has damn near everything homemade and some of this things are really cool (and useful)


----------



## St0ked (Nov 24, 2012)

basskiller said:


> there is a site.. I can't remember the url at the moment, but he has damn near everything homemade and some of this things are really cool (and useful)



you should find it and let me know! I love building things


----------



## St0ked (Nov 24, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Stoked your awesome, Beautiful home, Cadillac MPV in garage and a wooden  home made squat rack. Im inspired man.



HAAHAHHA, I just didnt see the point in buying an expensive as fuark squat rack when I only use it when I dont feel like going to the gym. So I spent 70 bucks on wood and it works perfectly for what I want it to do!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 24, 2012)

Many years ago, when my brother and I were in high school, our high school weight room didn't have any calf equipment so we had to sit on each other's backs and do donkey raises.  I'm sure it didn't help out teenage reputations, but it was something.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 24, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Four look at this guy


Dudes pretty ruggid.  I like his style


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 24, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> This is awesome, Im building that squat rack


Dudes bar looks like it was going to break lol that would suck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 24, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Four look at this guy




This dude pins Tetanus shots instead of gear lol


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2012)

when i was young i would get two crates from the store put a towel on it and use my 20 pound db to do chest .


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 15, 2012)

New box I built for squatting in the home gym.


----------

